# To all the vintage pen folk:



## Cmiles1985 (Feb 14, 2015)

What source do you prefer for quality sacs? Other parts?

I have a handful of old pens, and I'm acquiring more. Most are Shaeffer's, there's an Arnold, a Parker or two, a few Wearevers and Esterbrooks, etc.
I'd like to know that the sacs I put into these pens would be just as good as the originals.

Thanks in advance for your input!


----------



## Bryguy (Feb 21, 2015)

*Sacs etc.*

I get mine from
Fountain Pen Sacs.Com
They have all the other parts you will need for repair too, like pressure bars, tools and o-rings.


----------



## Cmiles1985 (Feb 21, 2015)

Thanks for the feedback! That's where I ended up buying from. It seemed I could get a better assortment for the money.


----------

